# set-up for larger cats



## yukalaeli87 (Jan 24, 2006)

What is the best way to set up a tank for larger catfish? I have a 180 and 120 gal, but I'm sick of the set-ups that I have now, and I want to make them aesthetic, but also catfish-friendly. 

I have larger cats like a featherfin (5") and two young lima SNs (8" and 10"). I also have a pictus, but he's pretty much maxed out at 5". I also have two silver dollars and a tinfoil barb in there as middle/top bwellers. 

Oh, and my biggest problem is the pangasius that I acquired from someone who didn't want him anymore. He's got TB and is blind in both eyes, and I understand that a pangasius isn't recommended in the home aquaria, but he's only about 5" right now... Because he's blind, he crashes into everything and hurts himself, so no hard decor. 

So right now, I have three acrylic caves and a bunch of plastic plants, but it's soooo boring... How can I give them the room they need to swim, with the hiding places that they need, along with making it look "nice"???


----------

